# 17" Mclane shelf propelled gas reel mower



## Braddley7 (Jan 18, 2021)

Hey all,

New to the Mclane club. Bought a 17" Mclane shelf propelled gas reel mower. Got it for $60 and put about $20 into getting it running good. My question is does anyone know where to get a front groove roller for a 17" Mclane? I saw a video on YouTube of a guy who bought a push 17" and it had a groove roller on it. I asked where he got it and he said he bought it used like that. Here the link to the video.

Any help would be great.






Here is the Mclane I bought, it's for 88.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF @Braddley7

@Reelrollers offers an aftermarket grooved front roller for McLane. I would start there:

https://reelrollers.com/product/mclane-grooved-front-roller/


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Congrats on the mower. I would have got it if it was a little close to me.

Think reel rollers don't make any rollers other than 20" or 25". It's worth a try. Might have to contact mclane or wait for a manual to pop up that has one. They don't pop up hardly ever in Nc tho.


----------



## Braddley7 (Jan 18, 2021)

Yeah the seller said it needed a new mower. Replaced the pull cord, spark plug, throttle cable and changed the oil. Started in two pulls.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Braddley7 said:


> Yeah the seller said it needed a new mower. Replaced the pull cord, spark plug, throttle cable and changed the oil. Started in two pulls.


I love stories like this.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Braddley7 you can get the original McLane roller online, but it's pricey.


----------



## Brent_K (Jul 26, 2019)

I bought a 17" smooth roller from Reel Rollers back in 2019. I spoke with Andrew a couple of times and he was able to get one out to me. You might want to reach out to him directly, or just give them a call.


----------

